# Is a Lib Tech Skate Banana the right board for me?



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

cskib said:


> I'm a all mountain rider. I need to be able to go fast to keep up with my family who like to bomb down the hill, while at the same time I need a good park board for when I'm with my friends. Lib Tech is a reputable company, and I know their boards are nice, but I have seen some reviews that make it sound like the Skate Banana might be like a "all park" board or something. Is this true? Or should I be fine riding all mountain on this thing?
> 
> Let me know, I'm about to buy one for $330 which is a great deal for a 2012 board!


The skate banana is definitely not an all mountain ride. It full rocker so its not going to be very stable at high speed. If you're stuck on going with lib i would recommend the attack banana or trs.


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> The skate banana is definitely not an all mountain ride. It full rocker so its not going to be very stable at high speed. If you're stuck on going with lib i would recommend the attack banana or trs.


Is it better then the other 350 and below boards I'm going to be able to get though? I got it on craigslist for like $170 off and its new.

Any other recommendations? Libtech isn't a must. But I have just heard a lot of good things about what they are doing.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

At that price there isnt much out there thats going to be an all mountain killer. The banana isnt a bad board, its just not going to keep up on the groomers. Its a great park board but i think its a little over hyped. I demoed one and actually went with the Rossignol Retox for my park board.

I would also be careful on craigslist. Lots of scams. Make sure you're in driving distance so you can actually look at the board in person.


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

Yea I'm definitely going to go check it out. By not keep up do you mean that i'm not going to be as fast? I don't mind have a "top speed" I just don't want to struggle carving down the mountain. So if its not going to effect my carving too much, and will be decent in the back country/trees, I'm happy


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

A little overhyped? I rode that thing for 2 years straight. It's all marketing. That thing blew, and I tried to like it, it didn't happen.
Don't ever get a BTX from Mervin boards, make sure its a C2 BTX if you want something that can get you down the mountain.

Skate banana feels sluggish when riding it, edge response is moderate, carving is difficult, and its on the heavier side for snowboards. Not to mention its not poppy at all.

It's sub-par for a snowboard but you are getting it for 170.

I'd look elsewhere for a snowboard.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Beschatten said:


> A little overhyped? I rode that thing for 2 years straight. It's all marketing. That thing blew, and I tried to like it, it didn't happen.
> Don't ever get a BTX from Mervin boards, make sure its a C2 BTX if you want something that can get you down the mountain.
> 
> Skate banana feels sluggish when riding it, edge response is moderate, carving is difficult, and its on the heavier side for snowboards. Not to mention its not poppy at all.
> ...


I was trying to be politically correct for all the lib tech fans out there. I personally dont like the banana either but thats what the op is looking at getting. I could easily give a list of better boards in the same price range. But like you said he's getting it cheap.


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

Do either of these sound better?

2010 lib tech mc kink 155
2010 lib tech mc kink 155

or

2012 GNU Danny Kass C2BTX 158
2012 GNU Danny Kass C2BTX 158cm

I think 158 might be to big though... Im 5'10 170


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

cskib said:


> Do either of these sound better?
> 
> 2010 lib tech mc kink 155
> 2010 lib tech mc kink 155
> ...


I'd go DK C2 BTX. 158 is a perfect size for you imho. especially if you're riding it all mtn.


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> I was trying to be politically correct for all the lib tech fans out there. I personally dont like the banana either but thats what the op is looking at getting. I could easily give a list of better boards in the same price range. But like you said he's getting it cheap.


I'm getting it for 350. Im open to suggestions though! 400 and below is my range. I have been checking Seattle craigslist for something so I can get a nicer board and bargain the price down =p

I'm 5'10, 170lb, size 11.5 boot.
Currently I just like to shred down the mountain, hit some back country, be in the trees. However, I think I'm going to start getting into park this season. So I kinda need a bit of everything! recommendations?

These are the ones on craigslist =)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=snowboard+&srchType=A&minAsk=200&maxAsk=


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

cskib said:


> I'm getting it for 350. Im open to suggestions though! 400 and below is my range. I have been checking Seattle craigslist for something so I can get a nicer board and bargain the price down =p
> 
> I'm 5'10, 170lb, size 11.5 boot.
> Currently I just like to shred down the mountain, hit some back country, be in the trees. However, I think I'm going to start getting into park this season. So I kinda need a bit of everything! recommendations?
> ...


my votes still 158. for jumps you want that extra length for stability. also you get more tail to load ollies. 155 would also be pushing it for your boot size.


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds good I'll look into that one!


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd go with the DK too. The c2 btx will hold a nice carve.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quick thought. If 400 and under is your limit. Why are you looking at craigslist? You can find plenty of boards that are a year old in that price range and get them brand new. Check out proboardshop.com 

http://www.proboardshop.com/9856room11zz-rossignol-snowboards.html
http://www.proboardshop.com/9857dctonw12zz-dc-snowboards.html


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> Quick thought. If 400 and under is your limit. Why are you looking at craigslist? You can find plenty of boards that are a year old in that price range and get them brand new. Check out proboardshop.com
> 
> Best Prices On Rossignol One Magtek Snowboard 156 - Mens 2011
> Best Prices On DC Tone Midwide Snowboard 157 - Mens 2012


Support your local shop, don't buy online.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> Support your local shop, don't buy online.


I agree whole heartedly. I was just pointing out that there are other options.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> I agree whole heartedly. I was just pointing out that there are other options.


good food for thought. for 400 bucks you can get some gnarly new stuff.
i'd look into the arbor westmark or blacklist. i think it retails for like 420 bucks.


----------



## nicgutz (Dec 3, 2011)

check this out if you are considering it 

Skate Banana Lib Tech Banana Skate BTX Snowboard Review Board Insiders - YouTube


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

haha that video makes me want it again. 

So hard to choose. I wish I could demo them all.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

cskib said:


> I'm getting it for 350. Im open to suggestions though! 400 and below is my range. I have been checking Seattle craigslist for something so I can get a nicer board and bargain the price down =p
> 
> I'm 5'10, 170lb, size 11.5 boot.
> Currently I just like to shred down the mountain, hit some back country, be in the trees. However, I think I'm going to start getting into park this season. So I kinda need a bit of everything! recommendations?
> ...


Get that T RIce 157 yo~!! It is only 150 more dude.....do it.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

cskib said:


> haha that video makes me want it again.
> 
> So hard to choose. I wish I could demo them all.
> 
> Fun stuff.


Dont get me wrong the banana is a real playful/fun board. It depends on what type of ride you want. The SB is very loose and skatey. If you're into hard carves its not going to perform as well in that category.


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Get that T RIce 157 yo~!! It is only 150 more dude.....do it.


Yea I saw that one too. 150 more is the one thing I DON'T got lol.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

I personally love my 156w Skate Banana and out of my 8 board quiver the SB is always on my roof racks. Rips up the shit/crud/ice that I get stuck riding in NY and VT and did just fine on powder runs and groomers when I took it out west to Utah and hit Snowbird, Park City and Canyons. Be prepared tho for a lot of responses on here that will tell you to look at an EVO/Revolver instead


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

There are better full rockers for less $$$.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Get the Danny Kass its a great board. 

If you cant:

Capita makes some sweet boards for 400 or less

Indoor survival- 400
Outdoor living-400
Normal Ass Snowboard-380
Midlife Zero-380

Ride Antic-400

K2 Lifelike snowboard-400

Rossignol Angus amptek-400

Rome headline 400

Bataleon whatever-400

or get last years models online. depaertmentofgoods.com evo.com


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

MID LIFE CRISIS. YEAH!

i think the purple dk is sweet tho.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Beschatten said:


> A little overhyped? I rode that thing for 2 years straight. It's all marketing. That thing blew, and I tried to like it, it didn't happen.
> Don't ever get a BTX from Mervin boards, make sure its a C2 BTX if you want something that can get you down the mountain.
> 
> Skate banana feels sluggish when riding it, edge response is moderate, carving is difficult, and its on the heavier side for snowboards. Not to mention its not poppy at all.
> ...


Agreed, have a 159 gotten used for $100 a couple years ago and don't ride it much because imho its a great/fun board for playing around on spring corn...which we haven't had for 2 years.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Beschatten said:


> There are better full rockers for less $$$.


skate banana isnt full rocker. get your facts straight. its rocker is only between the feet. flat from the feet to the tips.

it's also a great board, and renowned for its pop.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> skate banana isnt full rocker. get your facts straight. its rocker is only between the feet. flat from the feet to the tips.
> 
> it's also a great board, and renowned for its pop.


Not very poppy. Also, unless theres any form of camber in there, its considered full rocker. Hence, why its called a skate banana. Shaped like a banana. derp derp. 

Ride a full rocker and ride a skate banana. Its identical.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Agreed, have a 159 gotten used for $100 a couple years ago and don't ride it much because imho its a great/fun board for playing around on spring corn...which we haven't had for 2 years.


At least you only paid 100 for a it lol. I dropped 489 for my 159. I'll sell mine for 100 tho. Paired with Union Forces for 220. Shit sucks that hard.


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

It sucks that this is such an opinionated subject. Its hard to get a correct answer. Some people like the banana, some don't, I guess that's just how every board is going to be. Only way to find out for sure is buy one and see if I like it.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

cskib said:


> It sucks that this is such an opinionated subject. Its hard to get a correct answer. Some people like the banana, some don't, I guess that's just how every board is going to be. Only way to find out for sure is buy one and see if I like it.


I think you will like it. I try not to be opinionated, but i ride it so i feel obligated to defend it . You'll have fun on it trust me


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hodgepodge said:


> I think you will like it. I try not to be opinionated, but i ride it so i feel obligated to defend it . You'll have fun on it trust me


I think you will NOT like it. I try not to be opinionated, but i ride it so i feel obligated to TELL THE FACTS on it . You'll MIGHT fun on it BUT trust me. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

It seems to me like the Danny Kass may be more for me. I like to go all over the mountain, hit some jumps on the side of the groomers, shred through the back country trees. And every once in awhile do some boxes or rails. I think the DK is more suited for this. Even though it is a 158, and I feel like I'm more of a 156 at 5'10. Also, I'll probably be more focused on jumps then rails and boxes in the first place.

The Skate banana is a little to much park oriented for my riding style I think.

The only thing that worries me is that I will get more into park and the DK won;t be able to keep up. Those are my thoughts now ahhaa


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

you will never find a board that is perfect for park and perfect for the rest of the mountain. especially on a budget. 

However there are multiple of boards that will do everything well but they aren't perfect for any one thing. 

The DK is one of them. Get it if you can. its an excellent board. 

then if ya get more into park you get a park specific board and keep your trusty all-arounder

Thats how you build a quiver. 

A good rider can ride any board anywhere and never get left behind.

the perfect board wont instantly make you a better rider, it just makes it easier to get better.


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> you will never find a board that is perfect for park and perfect for the rest of the mountain. especially on a budget.
> 
> However there are multiple of boards that will do everything well but they aren't perfect for any one thing.
> 
> ...



I like it!


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I think you will NOT like it. I try not to be opinionated, but i ride it so i feel obligated to TELL THE FACTS on it . You'll MIGHT fun on it BUT trust me. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


ever ridden it more than once?

edit: why troll?


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

When carving becomes difficult, you know something is wrong with the board. How do you have fun on that. 

Get the Danny Kass. It has the C2 BTX profile and you'll thank the ones pressing you to get it in the long run.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

+1 for avoid the banana, its not good for all mountain especially speed and carving. DK looks much better IMO.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

dreampow said:


> +1 for avoid the banana, its not good for all mountain especially speed and carving. DK looks much better IMO.


thank you.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

cskib said:


> It sucks that this is such an opinionated subject. Its hard to get a correct answer. Some people like the banana, some don't, I guess that's just how every board is going to be. Only way to find out for sure is buy one and see if I like it.


Everyone will have their opinion of the SB. Some love the loose feel others hate it. When comparing the board to others however one fact remains. It does not hold a hard carve well. Even in the video that was posted you didnt see any of the riders really holding an edge. 

If you want to turn the whole mountain into a park the SB is great. Just dont expect to keep up on the groomers or try any aggressive carving. Get a hybrid board like the DK for that. 


Check out these reviews. 
http://www.thegoodride.com/snowboards/by-name/238-lib-tech-skate-banana-snowboard-review.html

http://www.snowboard-review.com/snowboard_reviews/review/Skate_Banana3/


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

I rode a 152 skate banana last season and I still am this season and I love it. Fun, playful board that is great in the park. But, everyone has different opinions about it. As you can see, some people on here hate it and others love it. I let my friend ride mine last year and he ended up loving it. Everyones got their own feelings about it, but I love it.


----------



## cskib (Nov 22, 2011)

Yea I'm more concerned with outside of park so the DK will work! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

cskib said:


> Yea I'm more concerned with outside of park so the DK will work! Thanks everyone!


good choice. Mervin makes great decks.


----------

